# CAPS LOCK disables after pressing it



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 1, 2018)

So i really need to toggle on/of the Caps Lock key because
1) i am used to it
2) i use it as a hotkey in dota.

The problem is that once i press the Caps Lock, i need to press Shift to turn off Caps Lock.
So i went to the Text Services and  Input Language settings
there i see two option.

To turn off Caps Lock
a)Press the Caps lock Key
b) Press the Shift Key

No matter which i option i choose, the result is the same. I never had this problem before but dunno wtf is wrong with the frigging windows mofo this caps lock problem happens randomly during my Dota games and IT REALLY RUINED IT FOR ME I NEARLY LOST!~!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2018)

Can you check if its because of Windows Sticky Keys.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2018)

mikael_schiffer said:


> So i really need to toggle on/of the Caps Lock key because
> 1) i am used to it
> 2) i use it as a hotkey in dota.
> 
> ...


I love how you lost your cool nearing the end of the post. FRIGGING.. NEARLY LOST THE GAME


----------

